# FREE Brain Jell-O Mold from Kraft (shipping is only $2.95) While Supplies Last.



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

I posted this in the "what did you find/buy today" thread but wanted to make a thread for it in case not everyone visit that other thread. 

If you go to Coupons.com and click on the "FREE Jell-O Brain Mold" offer, you can order a brain mold from Kraft and pay for shipping which is $2.95. 
The brain mold is free and it also comes with an 8 page recipe brochure. 

You can order more than one free mold but you have to pay shipping on each one.

So before you say it's not really free because you have to pay shipping, it still cheaper than the ones in stores most of the time. LOL 
So if you need one or a few of these, it's a good deal. 

To get in on this deal, go to the link above and go to page 13. Then click on the "FREE Brain Mold" offer and you will be taken to the Kraft site to order. Easy as pumpkin pie. 

Good until Halloween or while supplies last! I got one!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I placed an order early this morning too! I couldn't find anything that said how big it was, or maybe I missed it, but either way... $3 isn't bad.


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

You can also order these off the kraft/jello site through 10/31/11. After then, the molds will be $2.00. They had a jiggler brain sitting on a saucer size plate. So I assume they are small but for the price it is a great deal.


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

*FREE Halloween BRAIN MOLD from Jello*

Just pay the $2.95 shipping...They also have some pretty cheap Halloween Jello Jiggler Molds...

FYI...I ordered 2 free brain molds  ...one for Jello and one for Plaster {to make brain decorations}



https://apfco.com/secure/w1381/product_description.cfm?product=W1381-19


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I bought one.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

texasjanedoe said:


> Just pay the $2.95 shipping...They also have some pretty cheap Halloween Jello Jiggler Molds...
> 
> FYI...I ordered 2 free brain molds  ...one for Jello and one for Plaster {to make brain decorations}
> 
> ...


Merging this with the existing thread in COUPONS/DISCOUNTS/PROMOS.


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

Order placed, thanks!!!

My twin nephews are gonna think this is so cool at my Halloween party


----------



## Halloweenfan (Sep 18, 2008)

I just want to say that I know I already ordered this, but at Kmart, and Target they have brain molds too in which they come with certain stuff that you could use. Now, the Kmart one was more money - 2 for $10, but I don't remember the price for Target. So, you could do either thing I guess.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I ordered one too.


----------



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

Halloweenfan said:


> I just want to say that I know I already ordered this, but at Kmart, and Target they have brain molds too in which they come with certain stuff that you could use. Now, the Kmart one was more money - 2 for $10, but I don't remember the price for Target. So, you could do either thing I guess.


I saw the brain molds at Walmart for $10 each and they didn't come with anything.

Has anyone gotten theirs from Kraft? I checked my order status today and it says order received but not shipped. It also said please allow 6-8 weeks for delivery...I ordered 2 so I could make some brains out of plaster for my yard display....Just wondering how long it will be before I get my brains...lol


----------

